# You need a private bible lesson!



## mscurly (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey ladies I want your honest opinion about this.............

So recently I met this young lady at the bank and we started talking she seemed nice and friendly. At the end of the conversations she tells me about how she attends a weekly Bible study and if I would like to go. I said should sure because I'm always open to fellowship with other believers. 

She also texts me about a womens bible study she was also going to on another day. So I go to the womens midweek because I wasn't able to attend the regular bible study. It was nice the word was good all the women there were friendly and warm. Afterwards the girl says she wanted to meet up with me again and get to know each other. So I'm like sure lets get together. 

Long story short it turns out she wanted to meet with me privately to give me a bible lesson. When I meet with her she brings along another friend to take notes. Which caught me off guard. I go along because I dont want to be rude. She starts asking me questions about the bible and if I knew who certain people were like Paul and when I broke down the stories and told her my knowledge she seemed kinda surprised. 

Then she's like I want to challenge you to examine the book of John on your own time. Asking me how often I read the word and pray.

I was a little insulted that she automatically made assumptions about my relationship with Christ. Also that she tricked me into some "bible lesson" when I thought she wanted to build a friendship and get to know me. 

I'm all for fellowship but this situation is something I've never experienced before 

What do you ladies think......................


----------



## Leigh (Jul 16, 2013)

I would've asked her why she didn't simply ask to study the bible together instead of being deceptive and why she brought someone along to take notes.  Also it seemed like she was surprised I knew the Word.  

Use scripture ie lie not one to another etc


----------



## mscurly (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes! I thought that was very deceptive the way she went about it. It would be different if she said upfront that she would like to have private bible classes with me. 

I didn't want to publicly confront her because there were other people around but we're supposed to be getting together again later this week. I guess so she can try to "school" me on scripture. 

I plan on addressing it then and basically telling her that I was caught off guard with this.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jul 16, 2013)

It sounded to me as though she was billing hours or something.  The person taking notes threw me off.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 16, 2013)

I would be very cautious.  Your story reminds me of an experience I had with a particular Church denomination.  

I met a very friendly woman at the mall who invited me to her multicultural church and a game night with some of her church members. I accepted and everyone was very nice during the fellowship.

The following Sunday I went to church with her.  People were very friendly.(overly friendly in my opinion) While at the church I met another woman who invited me to study the bible with her. The women I met at the mall said she wanted to be there too, so we all decided to meet.

So I when we met I was expecting it to be just the three of us but another woman showed up to take notes.  I thought that was weird.  During the study I felt like the woman leading was trying to get me to confess my sins to them.  The whole thing felt very cult- like to me.  After a second study with the study Leaders roommate, I decided to end it.

I later heard many complaints regarding this denomination having a lot of control over their members.


----------



## HWAY (Jul 16, 2013)

My CULT alarm is ringing. 

Whare private lessons necessary?  Remember, this is a woman you just met, not a friend.
Why was she deceptive?   
Is the purpose to buld you up spiritually or make you feel like she has more knowledge than you?
Why does she need to challenge you about your knowledge of the bible and your prayer life?

RUN, don't walk.  It smacks of spiritual abuse.

This is not of the Lord.  The Lord does not need to resort to deception, rudeness or making us feel as if we are less than his child.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2013)

HWAY .... You are absolutely right!  

This entire encounter is about 'control'.   And 'control' is the main objective regarding any cult.  

No one needs a 'private' Bible Study', except with Jesus in one's prayer closet. 

Jesus was wide open about everything He did.   Even when He told the people to leave the room when the little girl was thought 'dead' and yet Jesus said she was 'asleep'.   He simply shut out the unbelievers in order to bring the little girl back to life.  

Folks are a trip.  There's always somebody to bring confusion into the the true Body of Christ.    This woman is definitely not following Jesus protocol.   She's an impostor and should be avoided at all costs.   

The nerve of some folks.   Private Bible Study. erplexed   Please!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 16, 2013)

i side eye this situation.. something STINKS


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 16, 2013)

Your relationship with Christ is "Yours".    
*She didn't say let's meet so I can help you*, she said she wanted to "get to know you" or something to that effect.  She's passively-aggressively trying to coerce your beliefs to mesh with hers.  

1.  When someone shows you who they are....believe them!  
2.  She has shown you her true colors.  If she behaves this way spiritually imagine how she'll treat you if you're truly in her inner circle "spiritual or not"; 
3.  RE: the 3rd wheel/note taker.  Who is this person? Did she tell you they were coming along?  Why does she need a "note taker" to get to know you?   What next?......

This chick likes "flunkies" and I don't like it.       I'll stop there.


----------



## mscurly (Jul 16, 2013)

naturalmermaid said:


> I would be very cautious.  Your story reminds me of an experience I had with a particular Church denomination.
> 
> I met a very friendly woman at the mall who invited me to her multicultural church and a game night with some of her church members. I accepted and everyone was very nice during the fellowship.
> 
> ...



OMG this does sound VERY similar with my situation. This church is multicultural and yes everyone was a little overly friendly. 

Even the praise and worship songs were weird to me. Not gospel or even Christian rock. Songs like ........ If your roommate getting on your nerves tell Jesus on em lol something crazy


I was thinking it seems like a cult. When I told my god-sis about it that was the first thing she said. 

Do you remember the name of the church your talking about? It might be this same one. The lady told me they had churches all over the world.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 16, 2013)

naturalmermaid said:


> I would be very cautious.  Your story reminds me of an experience I had with a particular Church denomination.
> 
> I met a very friendly woman at the mall who invited me to her multicultural church and a game night with some of her church members. I accepted and everyone was very nice during the fellowship.
> 
> ...



Been there with this and done it too. but that was what I was taught, just found it hard to grasp.  but bible study should be personal because you opening up yourself to the word and sometimes its very emotional and there are some things in your life you want or told to share, confessing your sins. Hence privacy. I belonged to this church for about 4 years.  So yeah its crazy.  I would call it an occult because everything felt forced and not free will at all.  Get away!.


----------



## mscurly (Jul 16, 2013)

Ivonnovi said:


> Your relationship with Christ is "Yours".
> *She didn't say let's meet so I can help you*, she said she wanted to "get to know you" or something to that effect.  She's passively-aggressively trying to coerce your beliefs to mesh with hers.
> 
> 1.  When someone shows you who they are....believe them!
> ...




When I was on my way to go meet her  she text me asking if I mind if her friend joins us to take notes. 

I didn't find out that this was "private bible study" to "focus on my walk with God" until yesterday. 

Now I see that she really wasn't interested in being my friend.


----------



## ms.mimi (Jul 16, 2013)

I would drop her and fast. Trickery, lies and deception and that is NOT what _*Our*_ Father is about. Why didn't she make her intentions clear to you? Why all this confusion about her true intentions? Why did she assume you didn't know the Word? Quiet yourself and seek the Lord. I think you brought this situation here because you feel something isn't right. 
NIV John 10:5 But they will never follow a stranger; in fact, they will run away from him because they do not recognize a stranger's voice."
John 10:27
My sheep listen to my voice; I know them, and they follow me 

Matt. 10:16 “I am sending you out like sheep among wolves. Therefore be as shrewd as snakes and as innocent as doves. 17 Be on your guard;

1 John 4:1 ESV
Beloved, do not believe every spirit, but test the spirits to see whether they are from God, for many false prophets have gone out into the world.

1 Peter 5:8 ESV 
Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour.

John 8:44 New American Standard Bible 
"You are of your father the devil, and you want to do the desires of your father. He was a murderer from the beginning, and does not stand in the truth because there is no truth in him. Whenever he speaks a lie, he speaks from his own nature, for he is a liar and the father of lies.

Titus 1:15-16 ESV 
To the pure, all things are pure, but to the defiled and unbelieving, nothing is pure; but both their minds and their consciences are defiled. They profess to know God, but they _deny him by their works_. They are detestable, disobedient, unfit for any good work.

2 Corinthians 11:13-14 ESV 
For such men are false apostles, deceitful workmen, disguising themselves as apostles of Christ. And no wonder, for even Satan disguises himself as an angel of light.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 16, 2013)

she was deceptive as all get out....


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, I could understand if this was a Bible/Religion class, but you didn't sign up to be her student!

That was a bit underhanded and presumptuous. Everyone is going to study and read Scripture at their own pace. The purpose of reading the Word is to grow closer to God, understand who He is and what He wants, and to do His will. It was insulting for her to put you through a "test" (especially if she ends up having some wacky interpretations of her own).


----------



## momi (Jul 17, 2013)

naturalmermaid said:


> I would be very cautious.  Your story reminds me of an experience I had with a particular Church denomination.
> 
> I met a very friendly woman at the mall who invited me to her multicultural church and a game night with some of her church members. I accepted and everyone was very nice during the fellowship.
> 
> ...




You beat me to it... sounds a bit "cultish" like she is trying to rack up points.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 17, 2013)

I was sitting here thinking...  This group couldn't handle me.  They'd be running in circles like roaches from Raid.   

The thing with cults is that they don't have the grounding nor the backing of the Holy Spirit.  God is no where in it.   

Our OP was able to detect this 'spot on'.      Her post will help others to be totally aware, should someone else reading this has the same encounter.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi OP,

I just have a little 2 cents to add . But I would try not to jump to conclusion regarding this person nor would I classify them as being in a cult. Could it be possible? of course, but if this the case in your situation? Not sure. The bible says we dont judge by the seeing of the eye nor the hearing of the ear but righteous judgement. The bible also speaks of a people having a zeal of God but not according to knowledge. She may just be excited about witnessing for Jesus and gathering souls, that she may not be going about it in a right way. It doesn't make her evil, she just may need a little wisdom. I remembered when I first got saved, laawwwdddddd  i was crazy girl . I thought I was on fire for God and was going to pull souls out of the hand of the devil, you couldnt tell me nothing!  I was doing all types of stuff calling it "God". But as I grew in God, and went through some things, God taught me wisdom. So don't think of her as being controlling or manipulative, that may not have even been her heart. Jesus says we are either gathering or scattering. So she isnt necessarily trying to pull you away from God. As people of God, we are to be merciful and compassionate and not jump to conclusions. Now if you want to know the real deal on her, go to God in pray and ask Him to give you discernment because we can all speculate in here, but only He knows, what is really going on. We can't always go by what we "feel" because they can be wrong at times. But let God show you how to look at this situation.You dont want to judge the situation wrongly. God bless.


----------



## momi (Jul 17, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> Hi OP,
> 
> I just have a little 2 cents to add . But I would try not to jump to conclusion regarding this person nor would I classify them as being in a cult. Could it be possible? of course, but if this the case in your situation? Not sure. The bible says we dont judge by the seeing of the eye nor the hearing of the ear but righteous judgement. The bible also speaks of a people having a zeal of God but not according to knowledge. She may just be excited about witnessing for Jesus and gathering souls, that she may not be going about it in a right way. It doesn't make her evil, she just may need a little wisdom. I remembered when I first got saved, laawwwdddddd  i was crazy girl . I thought I was on fire for God and was going to pull souls out of the hand of the devil, you couldnt tell me nothing!  I was doing all types of stuff calling it "God". But as I grew in God, and went through some things, God taught me wisdom. So don't think of her as being controlling or manipulative, that may not have even been her heart. Jesus says we are either gathering or scattering. So she isnt necessarily trying to pull you away from God. As people of God, we are to be merciful and compassionate and not jump to conclusions. Now if you want to know the real deal on her, go to God in pray and ask Him to give you discernment because we can all speculate in here, but only He knows, what is really going on. We can't always go by what we "feel" because they can be wrong at times. But let God show you how to look at this situation.You dont want to judge the situation wrongly. God bless.



Who asked you to be bringing up scripture and everything?? LOL

Yes you are right we really don't know what's going on. However I can say that I doubt I would be showing up for her personal one and one study and her sidekick taking notes. (Smile)


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 17, 2013)

momi said:


> Who asked you to be bringing up scripture a s everything?? LOL
> 
> Yes you are right we really don't know what's going on. However I can say that I doubt I would be showing up for her personal one and one study and her sidekick taking notes. (Smile)


 



. Girl that's what keeps us right, when we line up the word with everything we do.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 17, 2013)

I would love a private Bible lesson!!!!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi OP,
This sounds similar to something I experienced years ago. A woman I knew very well found this new "church" and was so excited and wanted me to come to a bible study with her and a "sister" from her new church.  We met at her house, and it was "off" to me from the beginning, but I continued. They mentioned that after several more bible studies, I would have to be baptized.  I said I had already been baptized at my former church. They let me know that I would be baptized after the bible studies were completed because now I would  be a part of "their" church.  It was clear that I was in the wrong place!  They were taught to go "fishing", have total control of who dates who (only someone already in this "church"), where and when everything happened in your life (based on the Word), and your life was open to them. You were not allowed to visit other churches, even when you traveled. You were told who you could connect to in other places you traveled to for "church fellowship" .Your phone number was given freely as you were to connect to others for prayer. You were never to say no if you were asked to go to a meeting or a bible study, or to disciple someone else because that was saying no to "God". 
At one church service, there was mention of a couple who were "ducking" the church members and their phone calls. Even pretending not to be home when members came to their home. This couple was scorned and laughed at for their tactics of trying to run from "God". That was the last time I had anything to do with them.  
My advice - Run!!!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 17, 2013)

F8THINHIM said:


> Hi OP,
> This sounds similar to something I experienced years ago. A woman I knew very well found this new "church" and was so excited and wanted me to come to a bible study with her and a "sister" from her new church.  We met at her house, and it was "off" to me from the beginning, but I continued. They mentioned that after several more bible studies, I would have to be baptized.  I said I had already been baptized at my former church. They let me know that I would be baptized after the bible studies were completed because now I would  be a part of "their" church.  It was clear that I was in the wrong place!  They were taught to go "fishing", have total control of who dates who (only someone already in this "church"), where and when everything happened in your life (based on the Word), and your life was open to them. You were not allowed to visit other churches, even when you traveled. You were told who you could connect to in other places you traveled to for "church fellowship" .Your phone number was given freely as you were to connect to others for prayer. You were never to say no if you were asked to go to a meeting or a bible study, or to disciple someone else because that was saying no to "God".
> At one church service, there was mention of a couple who were "ducking" the church members and their phone calls. Even pretending not to be home when members came to their home. This couple was scorned and laughed at for their tactics of trying to run from "God". That was the last time I had anything to do with them.
> My advice - Run!!!!!



yep this was my old church exactly. You were taught that when you become a member you were now apart of the kingdom of God and so you had to be committed to EVERYTHING and no you did not visit other churches.


----------



## mscurly (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes so basically ladies I did some digging and research on these people and this "church" and it turns out they are a cult. They manipulate people by their deep knowledge of the bible and try to build trust with you. This explains why she and everyone else are so nice and friendly. 

Like F8THINHIM and naturalmermaid blazingthru said they get you to go to these bible studies and then tell you to be baptized and basically join their church. I didn't go to enough of these "bible lessons" for them to start talking about me joining their church. 

There was so much crap I found online about these people and stories from people who had gotten sucked into this cult and how these people make you abandon your family, job, friends, and money.You really only communicate with the church members and try and recruit as many people as you can. 

I also googled the girl who invited me and this is what I found on their "church" Facebook page (I changed her name to protect her privacy):

_"On Friday and Saturday I had the privilege of traveling down to celebrate and perform the wedding of Jon & Suzie! This wedding was very special to us and many other disciples, as they are truly a son and daughter of the faith to us and loved by many. It was also an opportunity to "bless and do not curse" their families, who have been very critical of the church in the past few years.
Sadly, Suzie was kidnapped by her family back in 2009 and endured an attempted "deprogramming" to pull her away from her commitment to God's church! However, God worked another miracle"_

Ladies be ware of this International Christian Church if you ever get approached by these people. They have churches all over the US and the world trying to pull in as many people as possible. They appear friendly but don't let the devil deceive you. 

I thank God I have a strong relationship with Christ for myself and the Holy Spirit gives me discernment so I don't fall prey to these traps.


----------



## JudithO (Jul 18, 2013)

mscurly said:


> Yes so basically ladies I did some digging and research on these people and this "church" and it turns out they are a cult. They manipulate people by their deep knowledge of the bible and try to build trust with you. This explains why she and everyone else are so nice and friendly.
> 
> Like @F8THINHIM and @naturalmermaid @blazingthru said they get you to go to these bible studies and then tell you to be baptized and basically join their church. I didn't go to enough of these "bible lessons" for them to start talking about me joining their church.
> 
> ...



 OMG... This just scared the crap outta me.... Thank God OP for giving you the wisdom to catch this calamity early...


----------



## HWAY (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's a link to a questionnaire :

http://www.decision-making-confidence.com/am-i-in-a-cult.html


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not familiar with this church but this is all disturbing to read...


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 18, 2013)

Well its not as creepy as it sounds,  its all in decision making, Your fear is, your not trusting God enough.  Your not fully committed to the walk, Your leaving the "kingdom" these things make you stay.  But whenever you sit down and think, am I doing any of this with my wholeheart? you'll wake up.  For me honestly, I could not get a connection.  now I hated everything and loved everything if that makes any sense.  I loved that it was all walks of life, I love to see everyone together and I loved the singing and the message, however, I didn't like that I was forced to be at every service and every program and that my finance was always in question and my whereabouts and confessing my sins and so forth. but when I walked away I walked away. It wasn't like you were locked in they trap you by scriptures that are taken out of concept completely out, even though you read it yourself if you don't know the word of God you get caught up in it.  I walked away because I had been looking for an excuse to leave, then the truth about the Church itself came out and a lot of us left and that did not stop it from growing.  Now the young lady really was trying to save souls and sow seeds. She did not have a hidden agenda she thinks she is doing the right thing, because that is what she was taught.

oh yes and those so called friends will not call you when you leave just to see how your doing or anything.  My phone wrung for the first few weeks from people who never got fully caught up in it, they just wanted the juice, but those who confessed to be my true friends never called me not one time, its been 10 years.


----------



## HWAY (Jul 19, 2013)

blazingthru,

Your post made me sad because I could have written your post. I was in bondage to an organization and saw things that grieved my spirit. 



blazingthru said:


> Now the young lady really was trying to save souls and sow seeds. She did not have a hidden agenda she thinks she is doing the right thing, because that is what she was taught.



I agree. The brainwashing is strong.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 19, 2013)

mscurly  I am glad you saw the "truth" of the situation, and thank you for sharing this experience. 

The person who wrote this text provided an account of his _interesting_ Experience. 
http://www.reveal.org/library/activism/srausch-warning.html


----------



## HWAY (Jul 19, 2013)

Ivonnovi,

Thanks for that article.  That groups sounds similar to the one I was affiliated with.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 19, 2013)

Not the same but something similar happened to my parents. Someone at our church asked if they'd like to have bible study with him and his wife and my parents were like sure. Well when they get together his wife doesn't show and then he proceeds to 'teach' them like they didn't know the word. :/


----------



## mscurly (Jul 20, 2013)

Ivonnovi said:


> mscurly  I am glad you saw the "truth" of the situation, and thank you for sharing this experience.
> 
> The person who wrote this text provided an account of his _interesting_ Experience.
> http://www.reveal.org/library/activism/srausch-warning.html



Yup this was one of the many articles I read while researching this church. And no it's not a cult like they are worshipping the devil. They do believe that Jesus Christ is Lord and they are very knowledgable on the word. But thats how they use it to teach you "their" beliefs and to follow the rules of their church. 

I honestly feel sorry for the girl who introduced me to this group because she honestly believes in what she is doing. I'm going to continue to pray for her....... She's in so deep this "church" they sent her and her husband to my city to help "build" the church.


----------

